# Meganobz vs Nob Bikerz



## Diablo1399 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey guys,

I've been doing up a competitive army list, and I'm grappling over whether to include Mebanobz in a Battlewagon, or the same number of Nobz on a bike.

Option 1:
6xNob Warbikers, 2xPK, 2xBig Choppa, Waaagh banner, painboy
375 points
Warboss, warbike, power klaw, bosspole
130 points


Option 2:
6x Meganobz with 2 x kombi-skorcha, Battlewagon (red paint, zzap gun, grot riggers, extra armour)
375 points
Warboss with mega armour, bosspole, attack squig, cybork body
130 points

Here's the rest of my list:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showpost.php?p=362686&postcount=1

Either could count as a troop choice (because of the warboss)

Which is more lethal? I'm leaning towards option 2.


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

It depends on the rest of your list.

Meganobz in a wagon are great with other wagons and or meks with KFF. They like ghaz to be around too so they get a guaranteed 6" waagh.

If it is the only vehicle in your army I wouldn't bother as it just gives lascannons summat to shoot at.


----------



## Diablo1399 (Jan 13, 2009)

Here's the rest of my list:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showpost.php?p=362686&postcount=1


----------



## Bolshavic (Dec 8, 2008)

As Vastek said depends on your army.

Both have good points and can be useful, Nob bikers how ever do move faster and have throw down a lot more melee attacks T5 4+ armour save and 4+ cover save and twin linked daker guns make them very juicy, but as I found out the other week can be very fragile depending on terrain you play on ( I failed 5 out of 7 dangerous terrain tests when I assaulted a squad in cover )
Mega nobz can lay down a lot of fire and take a lot of hurt in return, being able to safely assault squads in cover means they can take out those pesky scoring units laying low on an objective.
IMO bikerz are better for the main reason that if for any stage you need to relocate or have the battle wagon removed for transport Meganobz have the long slow foot slog to repositon, meaning in a game they might only do 1x successful assault, leaving them to take every ordanace blast and flash light pointing thier way.
Also with a battle wagon it is a squad worth 2x kill points before special characters and as every melta, lascannon ect gunning for them can you pull back 2 kill points?

As a side note if you field mega nobz lose the zap gun ect on the battle wagon a go for death roller, as its roll will be to transport the nobz to comabt as quick as possible you will get more return running over the enemy than trying to shoot them


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

Looking at your list I think the mega bob would be better because there is hardly anything bolters can chew away at other than the rear of your vehicals, tho what would u replace your boss for because he'll be on his own?


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I really like your list and I also like both choices that you have so it's a little hard to decide.

I will generally equip my nobs the same way I equip my boss. So with your boss on a bike I would be leaning towards the nob bikers. For a few reasons actually, the bikers give you a form of protection for the boss so they can ride with him so he can't be singled out. 
The mega nobs are good but if that battlewagon get destroyed they are slow to get anywhere and the enemy can avoid them and just shoot them to pieces. Also since this is a competive army there is usually a large supply of anti-tank weapons running around. Now with three battlewagons you will probably get them across the board most of the time but there is a chance they could all get destroyed quickly really slowing your army down. I think the nob bikers are a little more flexible in the army and they can do many things plus they are not relying on a transport to move around quickly. 
But I still like them both plus this is your army so choose the one you think will function the best and try it out.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

nobz on bikes - hands down.

Reliable speed, Faster Speeds, better toughness, FNP, better guns, more attacks (you don't need that many power klaws - 1 nob and 1 warboss /w power klaw is more than enough), Invulnerable save.

Yes a 2+ save is awesome but against say regular infantry, mega nobz are overkill. You're cheaper, faster moving, boyz will do just as well. Against CC dedicated units, IE power weapons, etc, your mega nobz will get slaughtered before they can even attack - due to no invuln. At least on a bike, you always have a 4+ cover save (3+ in some cases) backed up by FNP (in most cases). If you take mega nobz, you need to buy them a battlewagon, which if taken out, means your meganobz are very slowly moving across the board.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Can't really say, I personally like Meganobz cause of their fluffiness but gamewise Nob bikers seem more reliable, their speed is an advantage that cannot be denied and their 4+ cover save and Toughness 5 helps prtoect them from the bigger guns. The thing about MegaNobz is once you get them where they want and beat the crap out of the unit it charged, it's basically a sitting duck, so yeah go for Nob Bikers instead, plus their plastic! :victory:


----------



## Diablo1399 (Jan 13, 2009)

morfangdakka said:


> I really like your list and I also like both choices that you have so it's a little hard to decide.
> 
> I will generally equip my nobs the same way I equip my boss. So with your boss on a bike I would be leaning towards the nob bikers. For a few reasons actually, the bikers give you a form of protection for the boss so they can ride with him so he can't be singled out.
> The mega nobs are good but if that battlewagon get destroyed they are slow to get anywhere and the enemy can avoid them and just shoot them to pieces. Also since this is a competive army there is usually a large supply of anti-tank weapons running around. Now with three battlewagons you will probably get them across the board most of the time but there is a chance they could all get destroyed quickly really slowing your army down. I think the nob bikers are a little more flexible in the army and they can do many things plus they are not relying on a transport to move around quickly.
> But I still like them both plus this is your army so choose the one you think will function the best and try it out.


Thanks!

I forgot to mention that I would equip my warboss with mega armour if I chose the meganobz. So it would be either 

Option1:
Waboss with bike, power klaw, bosspole
130pts

Option 2:
Waboss with mega armour, bosspole, attack squig, cybork body
130pts


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

I currently use a squad of meganobz with a warboss like that in a battlewagon, and they seem to work pretty well. If you can get them into combat with multiple infantry squads at once, they'll be most effective, but I'd keep them away from anything with a power weapon/fist unless you're prepared to lose one. They do have 2 wounds, so that helps keep them alive somewhat, but they don't have any invulnerable saves... 

I pretty much only use my meganobz as bodyguards though, to help ensure that my warboss isn't shot up before he can get into combat and destroy something with str 10. I usually end up splitting them up eventually anyway, sending the boss to take out the enemy HQ and the rest of the meganobz to crush some troops.

Anyway, that's just what I do. I've never used biker nobz, so I can't really help you there...


----------



## Diablo1399 (Jan 13, 2009)

updated first post


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't understand putting the Bosspole on the Warboss instead of a Nob. If on a Nob then it helps with wound allocation, and is still usable if the Warboss needs to go off alone to kill something - a tactic that often catches opponents off guard, as they don't expect him to go it alone and lose FnP for a turn.

With 3 Battlewagons the Mega-Nobs are better...to be honest I don't think Nob Bikers in squads of less than full strength are strong enough for competitive play, especially given that they are far too expensive for a bullet magnet role.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I think nobz bikers work best if you go totally mad on them and get two full strength units. A small unit isn't really all that special.

Battlewagon nobz are somewhat more independent and also harder to crack. There are armies which will like facing nobz bikers because they can be charged, lashed around the place and so on, where BW nobz cannot. 

I beat up 16 nobz bikers by shooting one unit and charging another with 5 normal termies out of a land raider. Every power fist hit instant kills a nob and wins 2 wounds towards combat resolution, which is actually a significant weakness for nobz of any variety. They weren't wiped out but they were broken below half strength and ran off the board, taking their warboss along with them.

On a competitive level I think that nobz bikers have had their day. They were spectacular when people didn't see them coming but nowadays anyone going to a tournament should pack tools to deal with them.


----------

